

Can someone tell which band played this background music? - rokhayakebe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srqUfQpIVb0#t=1m25s
I apologize if this not Hacker related, but can anyone tell me which band played the background song starting at 1mn25s. Thanks.
======
fname
Surprisingly, Midomi picked it up just by playing the only clear chorus part
of the song.

The group is Veckatimest, off their Grizzly Bear album. The song is Two Weeks.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjecYugTbIQ>

[http://www.midomi.com/index.php?action=main.album&album_...](http://www.midomi.com/index.php?action=main.album&album_id=e081e00fef1e612026083ac1965bf35d&track_id=855da22358dce9254f99d32076712e4d&from=voice_search)

~~~
jacquesm
Super! That's quite amazing, given how the voices drown out the music almost
completely so that must have done the job on a surprisingly small fingerprint.

Are the other songs in the video by the same band ? I woke up with a plan of
attack based on checking the others first :)

~~~
fname
I never thought Midomi would pick it up with all of the background noise. I
only used a small 5 second sample and it picked it with 100% accuracy. I tried
the same that you wou would have tried jacquesm, by searching on the other
songs in the video. Thinking the opening of the video was the same song, and
was also the cleanest part of the video, Midomi should pick it up with ease. I
was wrong -- it couldn't find it or the results were too broad to narrow it
down to a specific track.

So, I tried the actual track and surprisingly it found it.

~~~
jacquesm
Philips sells a system to 'rights holders' and to organizations like the RIAA,
BUMA and GEMA, that works along these lines, but iirc their sample length is
15 seconds.

Funny we caught on to the same plan of attack :)

------
jacquesm
man that's a tough one.

I can hear almost nothing, except for the opening chords, the 'oh-woo-woo-oh'
and the words 'the world', preceded by 'across' or 'watch'.

The lead singers voice reminds me of Tears for Fears somehow but the whole
thing is drowning in the voices.

~~~
rokhayakebe
That's the thing. If I could hear the lyrics it would be able to find the
song. Thanks for giving a shot though. I will try Tears for Fears.

~~~
jacquesm
I know almost all of Tears for Fears by heart and it isn't one of theirs, but
the voice is close. The music is also definitely not Tears for Fears.

I'll play it loud on the speakers tomorrow, see if I can catch some more of
the lyrics. I run 'lirama.net', so I can use the songs database to do some
queries that would be hard using google. (wildcards in the fragment, for
instance).

That womans voice is getting on my nerves, it is hard to try to tune her out
while catching the underlying music.

Incidentally, I found a song two days ago that I'd been looking for for over
two decades, I heard it once on the radio and the melody stuck, I finally
linked it to Tony Banks (genesys keyboardist) because of one small fragment in
a different song by him.

I can't describe the feeling of finally laying that to rest. (the song was
called Portrait of Jerry Jackson, it's instrumental, which was a huge part of
the problem).

So I'm kind of motivated to find this one for you :)

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thanks a million Jacquesm. Fname found the song. You rock, man :). I am going
over to listen to Tony Banks. If it lasted two decades, it must something.
Cheers,

~~~
jacquesm
The three songs are 'From the undertow' from the album 'a curious feeling',
and 'Jerry Jackson' and 'Portrait for Jerry Jackson' from the album 'a wicked
lady'.

There is a link between the first two (the instruments) and another between
the last two (the theme).

The weirdest thing about this whole affair is that I was literally doing
nothing and the answer just jumped in to my head, that the instrumentation on
the first song matched at least part of the second. It's that 'gong' like
keyboard sound that did the trick.

Once I'd found the second the third was easy because it is on the same record.

Weirdest thing, memory. It's almost like an 'agent' got dispatched to match
each and every 1 second fragment against every other long ago and suddenly a
small match was found and reported.

Tony banks is an interesting musician, he had a very prominent role in the
creative direction that Genesis took.

I've looked for an email for you so I can send you the mp3s (they're not
perfect but good enough), save you some work in looking for them, but since
you don't have an email address posted, mail me please (j@ww.com).

Midomi is really great, but you'd have to have a sample first, I wonder now if
you could make it work (or if it works already) on a whistled fragment, if
that works then I could have found this a long time ago.

I still have a few other songs that I'm looking for, but my memory of them is
much more hazy than of this one so I doubt they'll ever surface.

~~~
jacquesm
edit: that should have been 'of' not 'for' in Portrait of Jerry Jackson.

